#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [討論] 蒸餃！《神樂獸曲》的蒸餃ですわよ！（餘下二名）

## 夜落白櫻

大家好啊大家好，這裡是整天宅在電腦前的白櫻
我絕不會說是因為魔導公會人數不夠我才跑上來放蒸餃的
總而言之我們上單（？）
＜告訴我你的基本資料＞
名字：
暱稱：
性別：
種族：
年齡：
身高（可忽略）：
體重（可忽略）：
外號（可忽略）：

＜告訴我你長怎樣＞
毛色／鱗色：
瞳色：
服裝（簡單描述即可）：
使用武器（可忽略，前提是你不用武器的話）：
要不要讓我畫角色圖（亞人形，不上色）：

＜告訴我你想在哪裡工作＞
四方公會（以下四個公會擇一：戰士、遊俠、魔導、刺客）：
自由身：

＜告訴我你擁有什麼能力＞
特殊能力：
魔力（炎、冰、風、雷、土、木、光、闇，最多擇二）：

＜告訴我你的小故事吧＞
（簡略描述一下你的角色，可忽略）

【到這裡結束，謝謝你們～】

----------


## 弦月

＜告訴我你的基本資料＞
名字：藍月·梅洛利亞
暱稱：那個九條尾巴的（？）
性別：雄性
種族：九尾天狐（神族）
年齡：？（絕對破千了）
身高（可忽略）：
體重（可忽略）：
外號（可忽略）：

＜告訴我你長怎樣＞（直接複製挑戰聯賽那段喔（？
<獸型態>
一頭毛色雪白、大約有一個成年人高度的九尾妖狐。
鑲有一雙金色眼瞳的臉上盤繞著深藍色的紋路，左前爪那兒的藍紋更如同一隻隻花蝶在飛舞。
<人型態>
過於寬鬆的純白色和服以一條深藍色的寬腰帶勉強固定，隱約露出他那透著病態白皙的右肩、蓋過手掌的長長左袖上繡有一隻隻精美的青蝶，著白襪的腳上套著一雙木屐。
少年清秀的臉蛋被那藍紋的狐狸面具蓋住了大半，一雙野獸般的金眸隔著面具閃爍著光芒。
使用武器：狐火，操控的技術了得，另外可以使用幻術及爪牙攻擊
要不要讓我畫角色圖（亞人形，不上色）：都行啊（？

＜告訴我你想在哪裡工作＞
自由身：我再想一下（蛤

＜告訴我你擁有什麼能力＞
特殊能力：狐火、幻術、獸化能力
魔力：炎

＜告訴我你的小故事吧＞
平時以人型態示人，平時看來只是個不會好好穿衣服的十五歲少年(?)，個性豪邁隨性，吊兒啷噹的行事風格總會惹怒許多人，而且他的口才很好，跟他鬥嘴只會搞的自己灰頭土臉而已。
戰鬥力高強，平日遊走於各處解決平民老百姓的問題，名聲還不知為何還挺不錯的，但他有一個弱點——他是「真實與謊言之神」，只能獵殺「真惡」的人類，所以他其實根本不能殺人，最多只能造成對方重傷，想置對方於死地本質上是不可能的。

Ok我超懶的我都複製挑戰聯賽的（蛤
白櫻請收下（遞蒸餃
祝寫小說順利，靈感源源不絕～

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

＜告訴我你的基本資料＞
名字：蒼煌·萊恩哈特·伊亞諾特
暱稱：蒼爺(私下場合，較親近的人叫的)/蒼老(公開場合稱呼的，例如:公會新人就叫蒼煌蒼老)
性別：雄性
種族：天魔狼族
年齡：不清楚神樂世界中的壽命，總之就是很老就是了，如果壽命上限是100歲，那就是大概85歲以上了)
身高（可忽略）：178左右
體重（可忽略）：70KG
外號（可忽略）：雷帝

＜告訴我你長怎樣＞
<獸型態>
一頭毛色雪白，藍色雙瞳，大約有一個半個成年人高度的天魔狼。
胸前有兩道傷疤，身上會披著斗篷，斗篷樣式請點下方簽名檔『天魔轉生型態獸設』。
<人型態>『極少用這面貌示人』
一個白髮白鬍鬚白眉毛的老者模樣，鬍鬚長度大概７～８公分，獸型態跟獸人型態時也一樣。
<獸人型態>
參考下方天魔轉生型態獸設囉

身上配件有半月型無框的老花眼睛跟煙斗『煙斗樣式在獸設上』，服裝也請看獸設。

備註：翅膀平時是隱藏的，戰鬥時才會顯現。

使用武器：太虛權杖，一根雪白色的魔法杖，平時會隱藏成普通枴杖的模樣拄著行動，戰鬥時才會現出原形。(以獸型示人的話，魔法杖會被收進空間戒指內，只有以獸人型或人形活動才會拿出來拄著活動)

要不要讓我畫角色圖（亞人形，不上色）：都行

＜告訴我你想在哪裡工作＞
魔導公會

＜告訴我你擁有什麼能力＞
特殊能力：獸化能力，獸人化能力
魔力：雷跟闇

＜告訴我你的小故事吧＞
平時以獸型態示人，看起來就是頭溫和慈祥的老狼，個性沉穩，一絲不苟和很照顧後輩的行事風格受到了相當多人的尊敬，但就是偶爾會有點固執跟碎碎唸。
魔法能力高強，但因為年紀大，所以有點半退居二線，待在公會那處理事務跟指導新人。

大概就以上這些了，有問題在私訊討論囉

然後希望煙斗跟老花眼鏡要記得寫出來～

也不要寫的太年輕喔～因為這獸設就是老年時期的。

----------


## 卡斯特

這次是幫優卡放喔!
因為他說他不敢上來@@


＜告訴我你的基本資料＞
名字：優卡克 • 拉爾
暱稱：優卡、魂
性別：男
種族：幻羽獸
年齡：16歲
身高：亞人220cm，獸長180cm高100cm
體重：75
外號：無

＜告訴我你長怎樣＞
毛色／鱗色：全身咖啡色，肚子、耳尖、左前腳及尾巴後1/2處為白色，左眼下方有一道傷口，背上一對雪白的翅膀
瞳色：深邃的黑

服裝：
脖子上掛著小鐵鍊串成的項鍊，上面掛著鑰匙、鎖及纏著奶油色毛的戒指，左前爪纏著串著鑰匙的項鍊，白色短袖外面穿紫色短袖外套，褲子深色牛仔褲，亞人型態黑色頭髮

【設定圖】

使用武器：
墮天帕法爾混沌雙刃，平時為半透明，戰鬥時一把刀可吸收一種魔力成為那種魔力的顏色，不限定是吸收自己的或對方的，但假使對方的魔力太強會衝到自己造成傷害
珞刈黑騎雙十字弩槍，全黑上面有金色圖騰，附帶的箭矢具有破防功能，能打穿一切護甲及防禦，還能運用本身的能力“魔力箭矢”來填充魔力做的箭矢

要不要讓我畫角色圖（亞人形，不上色）：不用麻煩白櫻啦！

＜告訴我你想在哪裡工作＞
四方公會：遊俠

＜告訴我你擁有什麼能力＞
特殊能力：
天雷，出場常用招式，放出破壞力十足的閃電
萬雷，上述“天雷”放滿場地
黑雷砲，將闇與雷的能力結合在一起，被打到會麻痺並被黑暗侵蝕
亂槍掃射，用弩槍亂掃射
魔力箭矢，將自身魔力變成箭矢
各種雷與闇的技能，如字面上的意思

魔力：雷、闇

＜告訴我你的小故事吧＞
個性中二到一個極點（看看他對武器取的名字！），善良喜歡幫助人，不過一旦生氣便會情緒爆動，很重視家人朋友
自幼無父母，被一隻住在深山且武功高強的梅花鹿養大，因此不吃梅花鹿肉（其他鹿肉會吃），長大後道別梅花鹿去四處冒險，學習了許多知識及魔力，也學會了變成亞人及人類的能力

【到這裡結束，謝謝你們～】


差點中二致死(#
大概就這樣，如果有任何不懂在問我喔！
然後畫圖的部分優卡是說不用麻煩你了，不過如果想畫也是可以的～

然後我要聲明(?)，我有看白櫻的小說喔！真的超精彩的！！！

----------

